# *****fat loss is as simply as eating less than you usually do*****



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

thats all there is too it. 


here are some things that accelerate it even more
- cutting out fast food/all soda and drinks like that + alcohol
- cardio
- having a cheat meal 1-2 times a week preferably once or not at all
- learning how to cook a delicious healthy meal (yes its possible)


eat less.
feel hungry? exercise like you've never exercised before, the hunger will go away



edit: and for people blaming hyperthyroidism get the **** out of here, you WILL lose fat if you eat less and exercise no matter what, it'll be slower but it happens


bonus edit: why so much hate? stick to a plan for 2-3 weeks and if nothing happens then you have my sympathy


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

delicious+heathly, no sir, not possible.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

super said:


> thats all there is too it.
> 
> here are some things that accelerate it even more
> - cutting out fast food/all soda and drinks like that + alcohol
> ...


No it is not that simple. There are people who have disorders where they can gain weight even if they hardly eat anything. I have two disorders that cause weight gain, they're both hormonal. I've tried this before, measured my portions, in order to NOT gain weight I have to eat 500 calories a day, no more, and that's WITH exercise.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

puffins said:


> delicious+heathly, no sir, not possible.


very possible. 
theres not many meals that are, but theres enough just look and you'll find.



Revenwyn said:


> No it is not that simple. There are people who have disorders where they can gain weight even if they hardly eat anything. I have two disorders that cause weight gain, they're both hormonal. I've tried this before, measured my portions, in order to NOT gain weight I have to eat 500 calories a day, no more, and that's WITH exercise.


lol what like a thyroid problem?

VERY FEW people have legitmate problems where they cannot lose weight and i doubt your one of them but...i'll believe you, if you are doing everything right like a proper cardio routine, 500 cals (insane, i think you should eat 1000) and no binging then i wish you good luck.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

super said:


> thats all there is too it.
> 
> here are some things that accelerate it even more
> - cutting out fast food/all soda and drinks like that + alcohol
> ...


That's exactly what I've been doing, well not exact. I've cut all fast food out of my diet, only drink water ... my body is so use to water it can't stand the taste of any sort of soda drink (I only have a little sip every now and then, then I go straight to the water).

I don't drink alcohol (never have and never intend to drink such rubbish).

I exercise daily ... it's a must for me, because a day without exercising is just straight HELL!!! I tell ya.

I also have a cheat meal twice a week such as choclate, but the one bad thing I do have is Coffee which is every morning. It's a bad habit I can't get rid of. I've tried to replace it with tea but it just doesn't do it for me.

I also cook healthy meals at home with alot of veggies and protein. I just have 3 meals a day breakfast, lunch and dinner. It's a lifestyle that I'm use to and I get comments from family members that I've lost alot of weight, which is a plus.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

MissElley said:


> That's exactly what I've been doing, well not exact. I've cut all fast food out of my diet, only drink water ... my body is so use to water it can't stand the taste of any sort of soda drink (I only have a little sip every now and then, then I go straight to the water).
> 
> I don't drink alcohol (never have and never intend to drink such rubbish).
> 
> ...


finally a positive reply haha
i love exercising its like im addicted to it, the feeling i get after is so good

coffee is pretty good for you, try have it 3-4 times a week, it does heaps for your health same with tea.

where abouts in australia are you from?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

super said:


> very possible.
> theres not many meals that are, but theres enough just look and you'll find.
> 
> lol what like a thyroid problem?
> ...


Sorry to poke in but there are legitimate problems, eg. hypothyroid, and PCOS, which you might not know of if you aren't female. However I do agree that most people do not have legitimate problems and have simply succumbed to fast/fatty food and sedentarism. I am guilty of the latter myself, anxiety plays a major part..


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Great plan


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Sorry to poke in but there are legitimate problems, eg. hypothyroid, and PCOS, which you might not know of if you aren't female. However I do agree that most people do not have legitimate problems and have simply succumbed to fast/fatty food and sedentarism. I am guilty of the latter myself, anxiety plays a major part..


hyperthyroid isnt enough to fully halt fat loss no matter what.

even if you have the worst disorder ever you WILL lose fat if you commit to eating less and exercising. its inevitable.

whoever thinks otherwise is stupid


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> No it is not that simple. There are people who have disorders where they can gain weight even if they hardly eat anything. I have two disorders that cause weight gain, they're both hormonal. I've tried this before, measured my portions, in order to NOT gain weight I have to eat 500 calories a day, no more, and that's WITH exercise.


No matter what disorder you have, eating 500 calories a day *will* cause damage to your body. 
And of course if you've been eating only 500 calories a day, eating more will cause you to gain weight.

500 calories a day is an *eating disorder*. Unless you are getting nutrients from elsewhere (in which case you will be having more than 500 cals a day) then your body cannot be healthy on it, hormonal disorders or not.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I read a post online about someone who wants to lose 100 lbs in 2 months, LOL. It's their fault for letting themselves get that fat and not doing anything about it. Actually, being fat requires a lot of dedication and hard work, if only they used that energy for something positive then they will get good results.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> No it is not that simple. There are people who have disorders where they can gain weight even if they hardly eat anything. I have two disorders that cause weight gain, they're both hormonal. I've tried this before, measured my portions, in order to NOT gain weight I have to eat 500 calories a day, no more, and that's WITH exercise.


This woman thought she had a disorder as well:


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

thaswasup said:


> This woman thought she had a disorder as well:


First of all I have actually been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and PCOS. Second I know 500 calories is far too little but what am I supposed to do? Balloon to 250+ pounds? I do 90 minutes of cardio every day, and have since I was a young teenager, and still hit the 215 pound mark. I grew up on a raw food vegan diet so basically all I ever ate was raw fruits and vegetables and as a result now if I eat anything cooked I get sick on it. My hormone issues are severe: if you can imagine eating just fruits and veggies and STILL gain weight, well then you might have an idea what it is like.

I got sick of being confused for a fatty who just sits on the couch. People always gave me beef about my size (I was a 20 at my highest) even though I was doing everything that I could to counteract my weight. My cousins were size 4 and 6 respectively, and I was typically a 16, so my family assumed that they were feeding me too much (regardless of the fact that my ribs were sticking out at a size 16, and that I'm adopted and so biologically unrelated to the rest of the family, oh and I'm half Native American so my bone structure is larger anyway). So they cut me down to around 800 calories a day and I STILL gained weight. Being stupid idiotic *******s they wouldn't get me to a doctor because they believed in naturopathy.

So eventually I did get to a doctor and was promptly tested for both hypothyroidism and PCOS, confirmed as both. So I get on meds for both; I had perfect vision before I was put on birth control and now I have this post on 300% zoom because I'm now close to legally blind. So I go off the birth control because it's not worth being blind (they tried several different ones and each time my vision got worse.) And I was on thyroid medicine but I get very sick if I take the full dose I'm supposed to, and it doesn't get better with time. I can take at max half the dose prescribed.

So yeah, what do I do? If I eat more than 500 calories a day I gain weight, even though I run 90 minutes a day. Shall I balloon to 250+ pounds? I like being 155 again... would like to get to 100...

I also have Irritable Bowel Syndrome and with that I can literally have a waist that is 9 inches smaller in the morning than at night due to bloating.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> First of all I have actually been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and PCOS. Second I know 500 calories is far too little but what am I supposed to do? Balloon to 250+ pounds? I do 90 minutes of cardio every day, and have since I was a young teenager, and still hit the 215 pound mark. I grew up on a raw food vegan diet so basically all I ever ate was raw fruits and vegetables and as a result now if I eat anything cooked I get sick on it. My hormone issues are severe: if you can imagine eating just fruits and veggies and STILL gain weight, well then you might have an idea what it is like.
> 
> I got sick of being confused for a fatty who just sits on the couch. People always gave me beef about my size (I was a 20 at my highest) even though I was doing everything that I could to counteract my weight. My cousins were size 4 and 6 respectively, and I was typically a 16, so my family assumed that they were feeding me too much (regardless of the fact that my ribs were sticking out at a size 16, and that I'm adopted and so biologically unrelated to the rest of the family, oh and I'm half Native American so my bone structure is larger anyway). So they cut me down to around 800 calories a day and I STILL gained weight. Being stupid idiotic *******s they wouldn't get me to a doctor because they believed in naturopathy.
> 
> ...


All I was trying to point out was that those 500 cals may be higher than you think as shown in the video I posted. She thought she was eating 1100 cals when she was in fact eating 3000 and didnt even know it. As far as your situation I would try to ditch the 90 cardio and go for resistant training instead. Ive heard a lot of mixed feedback from doing cardio for too long in that it increases your cortisol levels, doesnt continue to burn calories after you are done like higher intensity cardio does and so on.

Also on the IBS thing I can kinda relate since I suffer from celiac disease in which I cant digest gluten/wheat/processed dairy products very well. So I can relate on the whole bloating thing. Once I cut those foods out and started eating more probiotic rich foods such as kefir,homemade sauerkraut and kombucha I noticed I didnt have bloating anymore.
You may wana try that.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

thaswasup said:


> All I was trying to point out was that those 500 cals may be higher than you think as shown in the video I posted. She thought she was eating 1100 cals when she was in fact eating 3000 and didnt even know it. As far as your situation I would try to ditch the 90 cardio and go for resistant training instead. Ive heard a lot of mixed feedback from doing cardio for too long in that it increases your cortisol levels, doesnt continue to burn calories after you are done like higher intensity cardio does and so on.
> 
> Also on the IBS thing I can kinda relate since I suffer from celiac disease in which I cant digest gluten/wheat/processed dairy products very well. So I can relate on the whole bloating thing. Once I cut those foods out and started eating more probiotic rich foods such as kefir,homemade sauerkraut and kombucha I noticed I didnt have bloating anymore.
> You may wana try that.


No I actually do measure my portions.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> No I actually do measure my portions.


So, you measure your portions to make sure you have 500 calories a day. Do you deny that you have a serious eating disorder?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

hypothyroidism**

It helps to actually know what you're talking about.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Losing 'fat' and losing 'weight' are not different words for the same thing.

Eating less calories than you burn each day will lower your weight over time...but that's not a guarantee that you're also losing fat. Some of the weight you lose will be fat but not all of it, and maybe not even most of it.


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

At the end of the day, if you don't eat something you cant gain weight.

Whether people can eat salads, healthy foods, fish whatever and still gain weight i dont know.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

super said:


> finally a positive reply haha
> i love exercising its like im addicted to it, the feeling i get after is so good
> 
> coffee is pretty good for you, try have it 3-4 times a week, it does heaps for your health same with tea.
> ...


I love exercising also. The feeling is the best. I try to have rest days and not go every day like I do, but I crave the feeling. I guess the bad thing about it, it's only temporary... so you have to go back for more, like I do ... to get that feeling, all the endorphins being released.

I've read that coffee is good for your heart and reduces the risk of any sort of cancer, but then some say to stay away from any sort of caffeine. So I'm confused. I'm trying to get into herbal tea, which I hear is good for the immune system. It's pretty cold these days so I usually drink tea at night before I go sleep, it helps me relax and fall asleep easily... which is great.

Since, it's cold... exercising is the best way to increase my body temperature. =)

I live in Melbourne (Victoria ... the place to be as said on our number plates.. lol)


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Not everyone can lose weight in a healthy way. People with hypothyroidism may not be able to at all if they don't take medication for it and that doesn't always work. Less food more exercise isn't always an answer. People will eat 1000 calories or lower and exercise which starving yourself and the weight won't come off. 

Plus a lot of people with these suffer from not having the energy to do that to begin with. 

If you diet and exercise and you are healthy, yeah it is possible. And for some people with disorders they can lose weight.

I am not saying it is a lot of people, I am just saying that it is out there and it should be acknowledged that some people really have little to no control over it.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Be careful, cheat meals can turn into chat months.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Iced said:


> Be careful, cheat meals can turn into chat months.


lol for me cheat meals turn into day binges and last for a week, good thing i can lose any weight real quick and im fit, well worth it



diamondheart89 said:


> hypothyroidism**
> 
> It helps to actually know what you're talking about.


i know what im talking about just because i mispelt it doesnt mean i dont know what im talking about, woman.



Revenwyn said:


> First of all I have actually been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and PCOS. Second I know 500 calories is far too little but what am I supposed to do? Balloon to 250+ pounds? I do 90 minutes of cardio every day, and have since I was a young teenager, and still hit the 215 pound mark. I grew up on a raw food vegan diet so basically all I ever ate was raw fruits and vegetables and as a result now if I eat anything cooked I get sick on it. My hormone issues are severe: if you can imagine eating just fruits and veggies and STILL gain weight, well then you might have an idea what it is like.
> 
> I got sick of being confused for a fatty who just sits on the couch. People always gave me beef about my size (I was a 20 at my highest) even though I was doing everything that I could to counteract my weight. My cousins were size 4 and 6 respectively, and I was typically a 16, so my family assumed that they were feeding me too much (regardless of the fact that my ribs were sticking out at a size 16, and that I'm adopted and so biologically unrelated to the rest of the family, oh and I'm half Native American so my bone structure is larger anyway). So they cut me down to around 800 calories a day and I STILL gained weight. Being stupid idiotic *******s they wouldn't get me to a doctor because they believed in naturopathy.
> 
> ...





rainbowOne said:


> No matter what disorder you have, eating 500 calories a day *will* cause damage to your body.
> And of course if you've been eating only 500 calories a day, eating more will cause you to gain weight.
> 
> 500 calories a day is an *eating disorder*. Unless you are getting nutrients from elsewhere (in which case you will be having more than 500 cals a day) then your body cannot be healthy on it, hormonal disorders or not.


^^^^^^



MissElley said:


> I love exercising also. The feeling is the best. I try to have rest days and not go every day like I do, but I crave the feeling. I guess the bad thing about it, it's only temporary... so you have to go back for more, like I do ... to get that feeling, all the endorphins being released.
> 
> I've read that coffee is good for your heart and reduces the risk of any sort of cancer, but then some say to stay away from any sort of caffeine. So I'm confused. I'm trying to get into herbal tea, which I hear is good for the immune system. It's pretty cold these days so I usually drink tea at night before I go sleep, it helps me relax and fall asleep easily... which is great.
> 
> ...


exactlyy, i used to live in Melbourne (moving back soon) i actually miss the weather for some reason aha


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

What do you do if you're disabled and can't exercise? This is my mom's biggest problem.

also, any good sites for recipes for delicious and healthy meals? Ingredients that aren't too expensive would be nice too.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

wow I didnt relise how many docters are on this forum !!!1111!!!1! ....


----------



## MadMatt (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Eat whatever you normally do....just cut out over indulgence. Actually pause for a minute or 2 while you are savaging your food and ask yourself if you are actually hungry.
Also if you are not sure and want to munch something out of pure boredom, drink a glass of water. If you are still starving grab a fruit instead.Apples are lovely?! 
Why do people love buying unhealthy sugary things so much? 
I for one will eat any chocolate,doughnuts,cookies etc if they are there! If it's not around I will stick to fruit. oooohhh also eating straight Popcorn with a lil bit of salt is not necessarily terrible.and who does not love Popcorn? It is an insoluble fiber so it scrubs you internally 

2.Cardio....you don't need to run a marathon but as long as you do about 20-30 minutes (at a brisk pace) a day . If you are up for it,do some light jogging.
Also try 2 minutes jogging and a minute to walk and catch your breath. Repeat .

3. Honestly the biggest change I saw in my body losing belly weight and toning alot better was gyming and resistance training.I read somewhere that after a real good gym session,your body can still burn calories even a week after that set! I did not believe it, but after I started gyming and then stopped due to illness, I could feel my body still burning and toning.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Phoenix Rising said:


> What do you do if you're disabled and can't exercise? This is my mom's biggest problem.
> 
> also, any good sites for recipes for delicious and healthy meals? Ingredients that aren't too expensive would be nice too.


can't be bothered research for you my friend and my own dishes would probably be different to your idea of 'tasty and healthy' but google it up and you shall find, post some of them here and i'll tell if you if they're legit

all your mom can do is eat well.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

super said:


> i know what im talking about just because i mispelt it doesnt mean i dont know what im talking about,* woman.*


You should've asked her to make you a sammich too.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> So, you measure your portions to make sure you have 500 calories a day. Do you deny that you have a serious eating disorder?


There's very little I can eat. I have so many food allergies and intolerances that I what I do take in above 500 calories I typically throw up or lose it quickly through the other end.

If I have more than a quarter of a plate of food at a sitting I end up sick to my stomach. That's all my family allowed me to eat per meal because I wasn't no size 4 like my cousin. Consequently, now if I try to eat more I end up really sick. :/ I have tried increasing that 1/4 plate to a third plate, no go. I can't even go up in increments. :/


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> There's very little I can eat. I have so many food allergies and intolerances that I what I do take in above 500 calories I typically throw up or lose it quickly through the other end.
> 
> If I have more than a quarter of a plate of food at a sitting I end up sick to my stomach. That's all my family allowed me to eat per meal because I wasn't no size 4 like my cousin. Consequently, now if I try to eat more I end up really sick. :/ I have tried increasing that 1/4 plate to a third plate, no go. I can't even go up in increments. :/


I can't eat much in a sitting because I messed up my body when I was younger by not eating, but that doesn't stop me from eating enough. I can't eat a huge meal, but I 'graze' throughout the day. 
Get rid of the idea of 'mealtimes', instead, eat several times per day.

Anyway, I don't need to tell you this, you seem to be clever enough, so you know how a human body works!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> You should've asked her to make you a sammich too.


:clap



Revenwyn said:


> There's very little I can eat. I have so many food allergies and intolerances that I what I do take in above 500 calories I typically throw up or lose it quickly through the other end.
> 
> If I have more than a quarter of a plate of food at a sitting I end up sick to my stomach. That's all my family allowed me to eat per meal because I wasn't no size 4 like my cousin. Consequently, now if I try to eat more I end up really sick. :/ I have tried increasing that 1/4 plate to a third plate, no go. I can't even go up in increments. :/


I dont even know what to say/think....
and im not on your side


----------



## BPA free (Nov 28, 2010)

the _title_ of this thread is technically correct, weight loss is caused by taking in less energy than you consume . however the specifics is what trips people up. there is so much misinformation from economic interests and myths surrounding this issue that it is easy to see how something so simple (again, talking about intake/output) has become such a murky issue.

the fact of the matter is that people need to stop putting emphasis on temporary (and rapid) weight loss. Lifestyle changes will result in small caloric deficits of roughly 100-300 calories a day which overtime will build up, think of it like compound interest on your bank account, except you want the number to go down in this case.

small caloric deficits can be achieved by small changes like:
-Riding your bike to work
-drinking 2 L of water a day 
-making your lunch at home so you don't eat out on your lunch break

if you have a 100 calorie deficit and keep it up for a year you've lost 10 pounds.

100X365=36500

36500/3500*=10.428

You don't even need to give up your favorite foods as long as you practice moderation, however the main issue that will come up is patience however incremental loss will not result in deprivation and will not result in yo-yo-ing.

another issue that trips people up is the emphasis in weight as an indication of fat loss, losing weight in he short term in very likely muscle atrophy and food/water the former is actually detrimental to fat loss because less muscle will result in lower resting metabolic rate (energy used to maintain minimal body function) and the latter is only temporary loss/gain and can be misleading and/or frustrating.

In fact a better indicator of fat loss would be body fat percentage, because ultimately the goal of people trying to lose weight is to lower the percentage of body mass that's fat.

so to say it's "thats all there is too it." is a little misleading, because there's also the psychological issues affecting weight gain and loss as well like eating disorders, poor body image/cultural standards of beauty, hormones, serving sizes, marketing among many other factors that I haven't even talked about but am too tired of typing to bring up.

*3500 calories equivalent to 1 lb


----------



## hiddenaway (Jan 16, 2011)

> VERY FEW people have legitmate problems where they cannot lose weight and i doubt your one of them but...i'll believe you, if you are doing everything right like a proper cardio routine, 500 cals (insane, i think you should eat 1000) and no binging then i wish you good luck.


 You've obviously never been on an SSRI


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Another genius thread.
Do you not see the similarity between saying "overweight people should just eat less" and "SA people should just socialise more" ???


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

hiddenaway said:


> You've obviously never been on an SSRI


i have, im not reffering to people on ssri's im talking about your average lazy fat ***.



Donnie in the Dark said:


> Another genius thread.
> Do you not see the similarity between saying "overweight people should just eat less" and "SA people should just socialise more" ???


most 'chubby' people here don't understand how it works, many people assume oh i worked hard today i can treat myself etc

people are stupid.



BPA free said:


> the _title_ of this thread is technically correct, weight loss is caused by taking in less energy than you consume . however the specifics is what trips people up. there is so much misinformation from economic interests and myths surrounding this issue that it is easy to see how something so simple (again, talking about intake/output) has become such a murky issue.
> 
> the fact of the matter is that people need to stop putting emphasis on temporary (and rapid) weight loss. Lifestyle changes will result in small caloric deficits of roughly 100-300 calories a day which overtime will build up, think of it like compound interest on your bank account, except you want the number to go down in this case.
> 
> ...


this is the best reply, all people looking to lose weight should read this.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree. I eat like a pig but I also lift weights like a maniac and play pick up soccer and basketball games on a weekly basis. In fact, if I didn't eat so much I would be underweight from all the physical activity I perform. I don't understand how people can't even maintain a normal weight much less be so overweight.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

super said:


> thats all there is too it.
> 
> here are some things that accelerate it even more
> - cutting out fast food/all soda and drinks like that + alcohol
> ...


Thanks, doc. Mind telling me what medical school you went to?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd love to hear your verdict on metabolisms Doc- a myth used by the "chubby people on this site"?


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

fissionesque said:


> Thanks, doc. Mind telling me what medical school you went to?


no problem chubby, many prestigious universitys


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

super said:


> no problem chubby, many prestigious universitys


*universities , Doc


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

> What do you do if you're disabled and can't exercise? This is my mom's biggest problem.


i lost 40lbs and did no exercise besides minor walking during the day.

my diet was 90% oatmeal, vegetables, eggs, and cornbread.

you don't need to exercise to lose weight, although doing some basic daily exercise is good for your overall health.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> *universities , Doc


thanks for correcting me :steam



wmw87 said:


> i lost 40lbs and did no exercise besides minor walking during the day.
> 
> my diet was 90% oatmeal, vegetables, eggs, and cornbread.
> 
> you don't need to exercise to lose weight, although doing some basic daily exercise is good for your overall health.


exactly, when i want to lose weight and feel lazy all i do is
- maybe some cardio
- eat a diet consisting of fish,broccoli, spinach, chicken,steak,carrot,oatmeal for breakfast

thats it really, for people that find it harder to lose weight you gotta find the right portions


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

exercising increases hunger...id reccomend drinking water when u feel hungry, not excerscising


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> exercising increases hunger...id reccomend drinking water when u feel hungry, not excerscising


guess everyones different, when im hungry and i gotta workout or go for a run after 15 mins of doing it hunger is the last thing on my mind


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Depends on your BMI and recommended daily intake. Mine's around 2000calories per day so I try not to go over 1,500. Just started calorie counting a week ago and have already lost 6pounds, crazy how reading the kcals on processed foods helps. Trying to eat more veges too, they're super filling. I love carrots, only 40calories in a carrot, amazing!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

omg..............


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> omg..............


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread is stupid. I need brain bleach. Super, you are a self righteous moron.

*edit* Sorry, I just realized that I actually boosted this thread. Move along. My apologies.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

super said:


> thats all there is too it.
> 
> here are some things that accelerate it even more
> - cutting out fast food/all soda and drinks like that + alcohol
> ...


If it were that easy obesity wouldnt be such a problem.

Habits are hard to break. People raised in certain religions, and cultural traditions have a tough time giving up things they've eaten/done for decades. It may be as hard as quitting smoking.

Technically, yes it is easy to loose weight *if you know what you're doing*. Most people dont know squad about macros to begin with. Forget about exercise. Without proper nutrition and macro management you wont get far.

I dont think anyone is blaming "hyperthyroidism." It is very hard to loose weight when you have a condition to deal with. Same with Hypothyroidism or diabetes. You obviously dont know anything about this if you think simply eating less and exercising works for people under these circumstances.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

It's kinda amusing to see some _know-it-all_ post some major BS that _he_ pulled out of his *** and then watch him have to twist his OP to defend himself. What a laugh!

*I loLS AT YOU hahahahahahahaha!

*ok I'm done... oh wait ..hahahahahahahaha!~
*
*


----------



## MadMatt (Dec 15, 2010)

well I have a fairly slim average build.I tried to get ripped a few months ago but I think it's retarded how much effort you have to put into that.But since then I have just maintained my weight.It goes up by 1 or 2 kg's every week and then down back to its usual the next.I just think some people are lazy mofo's who don't do ANY exercise whatsoever. I try and take a 20-30 minute walk every day. That alone probably does enough burning to keep my body in check. I got bitten by a spider 5 weeks ago and my foot has been in terrible agony. I miss being able to walk and get out the house like I used to. But more importantly...I can see a difference in my body!
I'm definetely slowly starting to get chubby. So when my foot is back to normal I will hit the streets hard and get back to jogging. 

Diet obviously also plays a role but that should be controlled ! If you are fat and overweight and want to make a change? Then what is so difficult about cutting out a few snacks a day and taking a walk for 30 minutes. Get off Facebook and Forums and just go walk. I see this one pretty bulky guy jogging down the road once a week and I just get this warm feeling of pride for him. He is trying! That's the most important part. But seriously...you don't have to stop your eating habits dead in their tracks. I just think people in our general cultures love over-indulging . When people HEAP their plates full of food...damn mountains...is that really necessary? I have a friend who gyms like crazy but the fcker has a belly of a cow.Whenever we are out or in a situation that involves food,the guy goes fcking nuts. He has 2 servings of whatever there is and just pigs out for the sake of pigging out. Stuff like that annoys me. Just calm down when you so ravenous! 

So yeah sorry for the rant. Simple exercises and not over indulging can at least get you on the right track. As idiotic as the OP sounds...he comes across with a no-nonsense attitude when it comes to weight.And I feel the same to be honest.
My father is 63 now and just too big... he struggles to get off the couch and can't stand anywhere we go. It's only a matter of time before he can't do anything for himself. All because he just let go after getting married and drank like a fish. I've seen what it does...so I just can't ever let myself end up like that!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

You can eat whaterver you want, just excersise.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> You can eat whaterver you want, just excersise.


Some people do, obsessively (exercise that is) and still no dice.. just like the OP is trying to suggest a one method answer. But there is no *one* answer that works for everyone, we're all different and some need a multitude of methods to get anywhere. Some just need one and for some nothing works no matter what they do, the fat is stored in the body and can't be removed.. even if they staved themselves.. they'd die before losing any weight. The longer the fat is in the body the harder it is too get rid of.

The best *factors* that *generally* work for the average person are.... eat less fatty/sugary foods and more high water content food such as fruit and veg, drink lots and lots of water _but not with meals as it disturbs the balance of stomach acids or within 30mins after eating_ preferably in the AM or 30mins before eating, eat only fruit during the AMs and get regular exercise even if it's just walking. Include fibre in your diet as the idea of having regular bowel movements (aided along with high water content foods and drinking plenty of water) helps to keep your system flushed to avoid feedback loop intake of fats/carbs. 
The best time of day to activate stored fat removal is during the AM when the stomach is empty, eating only fruit during the AM helps cleanse the digestive tract during what is referred as the elimination phase and provides enough fructose, vitamins and minerals to keep you going until lunch. As soon as you eat heavier food the body switches over to the new food coming in for energy instead of the stored fat. Regular movement not only helps to use energy it also helps to manipulate the bowels to help food work it's way through quicker thus having less chance to be stored.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Bathory said:


> This thread is stupid. I need brain bleach. Super, you are a self righteous moron.
> 
> *edit* Sorry, I just realized that I actually boosted this thread. Move along. My apologies.


you sound mad, y u mad



Auron said:


> If it were that easy obesity wouldnt be such a problem.
> 
> Habits are hard to break. People raised in certain religions, and cultural traditions have a tough time giving up things they've eaten/done for decades. It may be as hard as quitting smoking.
> 
> ...


you have a point when you mention bad food habits are hard to break, speaking from personal experience its true.

when i mentioned people blaming hyperthyroidism is because overweight people have used that excuse before.

anyway great post



Hiccups said:


> It's kinda amusing to see some _know-it-all_ post some major BS that _he_ pulled out of his *** and then watch him have to twist his OP to defend himself. What a laugh!
> 
> *I loLS AT YOU hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> ...


judging from this post you seem overweight (putting it as nicely as possible) and mad that ive been able to be fit and not lazy like most people, why are you so mad, hiccups.

its pretty ****ing simple, the hard part is sticking to the plan



MadMatt said:


> well I have a fairly slim average build.I tried to get ripped a few months ago but I think it's retarded how much effort you have to put into that.But since then I have just maintained my weight.It goes up by 1 or 2 kg's every week and then down back to its usual the next.I just think some people are lazy mofo's who don't do ANY exercise whatsoever. I try and take a 20-30 minute walk every day. That alone probably does enough burning to keep my body in check. I got bitten by a spider 5 weeks ago and my foot has been in terrible agony. I miss being able to walk and get out the house like I used to. But more importantly...I can see a difference in my body!
> I'm definetely slowly starting to get chubby. So when my foot is back to normal I will hit the streets hard and get back to jogging.
> 
> Diet obviously also plays a role but that should be controlled ! If you are fat and overweight and want to make a change? Then what is so difficult about cutting out a few snacks a day and taking a walk for 30 minutes. Get off Facebook and Forums and just go walk. I see this one pretty bulky guy jogging down the road once a week and I just get this warm feeling of pride for him. He is trying! That's the most important part. But seriously...you don't have to stop your eating habits dead in their tracks. I just think people in our general cultures love over-indulging . When people HEAP their plates full of food...damn mountains...is that really necessary? I have a friend who gyms like crazy but the fcker has a belly of a cow.Whenever we are out or in a situation that involves food,the guy goes fcking nuts. He has 2 servings of whatever there is and just pigs out for the sake of pigging out. Stuff like that annoys me. Just calm down when you so ravenous!
> ...


great post, why do i sound idiotic? (serious question) 
at the time when i first posted i was annoyed at fat/overweight people because well....they need to get off their asses or even cut out a small portion of their meals and results show real quickly especially if the person is very overweight.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

eagerly awaiting replys...


:evil :cig


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The way you've gone about wording your message makes it look like a thread created to provoke rather than be helpful.


----------

